# 2242 - NR early Canada hunting bill



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

It appears this bill would make the Early Fall Goose season not count towards the non-resident's 14 days. Gives NR's a few unlimited weeks to hunt the resident Canada's in addition to everything else after the regular season.

Opinions?
M.

http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/58-2 ... I2242.html


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Heard in Comm. and amended (very significantly) yesterday, and voted/passed today on Floor. Welcome to the ND legislature.

This one won't be liked by the ND sportspersons, but no one should go bonkers on this as doing so may put 2048 in jeopardy. Think ND residents can take care of this issue to the extent that hunting can take care of it. Never heard any ND hunters complain that there were too many opportunities to hunt the September geese. If some feel we're not adequately getting to these geese, there should be better ways of dealing with the issue.

Let's all cipher on the issue a bit and think about how to approach this in the House. Let's not over-react or criticize the Senate.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey your worst enemy is more often your neighbor than a stranger.

Dan, I understand your arguement especially since support for the HPC SB2048 is marginal at best - but

This is not good at all. I believe the influx of MN and WI NRs for the September goose season could be large. While the hunting in MN for September Canada geese is often excellent - access is more limited - hunting pressure higher - so just like the October regular season - many will come for more quality less stress hunts.

THE GUIDES WILL ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS. THREE WEEKS of ADDITIONAL INCOME.

Couple that with September warm weather sharptails .... If this passes Prairie hunter will once again hunt ND in September - unfortunately I will not be the only one crossing the Red.

I still dream of the days when I was a resident or at least 1 NR of 5,000 not one of way too many.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Just reading that bill just made my stomach drop...

I second what Prairie Hunter said, if this is passed we will see a ENORMOUS influx of guys from MN and WI. The great hunting and solitude the September season has would be gone.

"This one won't be liked by the ND sportspersons, but no one should go bonkers on this as doing so may put 2048 in jeopardy."

I would honestly rather see the HPC shot down than to have this bill pass!!! :******:

That September season has become my favorite time of the year. The last thing I'd want is to see it turn into what the regular season has become. Last year I saw several NR's hunting it already, and having to use a one week stint on their license to do so. There's no telling how many would come if it doesn't count against their two weeks.

It's going to be hard to sleep tonight. Time to hit the bars and try to drink enough so I can forget about this... :eyeroll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I really could not believe how there were special permits to reduce the Canadas last year.

I'm sure they can become a nusiance - but out of nowhere ??? If resident hunters were allowed &/or invited to where they are a problem. I'm pretty sure they would be thinned out real quick. & what a Fun Bonus it could be to so many.

Is there nothing some people won't do to hurt resident hunters ??? Who sponsors these bills & what is their motives ??? :******:

I'm tellin ya if this trend continues - Young & Old will be leaving the State in droves - What are these politicians trying to do ??? :******:

Take names & remember - this is getting seriously rediculous :eyeroll:

Maybe the G&FD need to take names of resident hunters willing to go where the problems are. & let them do our best, to do our duty, to solve this pest control problem 1st - before making it another free for all :roll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Fetch, Matt, go to your local forum meeting and try to communicate this to your elected officals. We have people like Hiethkamp in Wapheton that wanted to use 22's etc.. I think that the eastern part of the state has a bigger problem and less hunters and this may be why we are seeing this bill. I hunted southwest of Fargo no more than 20 miles and I never saw a single early season hunter. We did very well and even had farmers asking us to send ut our friends.

My father lives SW of Jamestown and they had hunters around all the time. He is very opposed to the early season as are a lot of the land owners in that area. Most would rather see the daily limit stay at 5 or more during the fall season, and eliminate the early season. They do not understand that the Game and Fish do not have a lot of control of the daily bag during the regular season.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I am slightly catious on this bill. We're left in a touchy situation. I hunt a lot of days in the early season, so I take advantage of the season more than most. It's one of my favorite seasons of the year.

But remember to take this into mind. The only reason we have the season is because of the goose problem. Why is it a problem? The geese are eating out crops and insurance companies won't pay for it. So the landowner eats the expense.

So with that in mind, this is a bill that if we defy it, it is creating tension in landowners of all kinds, not just those with leasing intentions in mind. In many areas there's a lot of hatred towards the Candas goose. You have to keep the average landowner in mind on this. They appreciate guys coming out and shooting geese.

But, will an increase in hunting pressure cure the problem? In my mind no. There has to be another form of management put in place. But I'm not a biologist, so I leave that question open. This bill is getting support from the Game & Fish.

My mind isn't set either way, so I'm only leaving this open to discussion. Again, I'm taking a cautious approach.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

well,I for one think its a good alternative.those of you that think it will put huge pressure on them,think about what chris said


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I've never been one to consider it a problem putting pressure on them :roll: ???

I'd just like to wack some of them in relative peace & quiet - Instead of see it become another free for all. & a competitive thing, & over crowded. With too many hunters crowding into the few areas that have a abundance of these birds (sound familiar) ??? :roll:

& I don't see the management of these things being as difficult as many ??? - But you have to see the problem to find a cure & most of this stuff is letting the Legislature try to play Doctor :eyeroll:


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

Guys, Please keep in mind that MN has some fantastic honker hunting. I think MN kills more honkers than anyother stay. I really don't think that many NR's would come to ND for honker hunting. There are just too many options in MN>


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

We need to keep in mind that this legislation has come about by little or no pressure of hunting problem geese in the southern half of cass and all of richland counties. THe game and fish are going to have to be more proactive in flock reduction meaning some unpleasant actions such as egg and gosling destruction in June and July. This was pointed out this weekend and I unfortunately agree. The idea that MN will not cross the border to hunt in ND is not accurate. This will still boil down to access and ND will have better access.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Since both this one and 2048 are through the senate, it might be a good time to "cipher" or cogitate on the issue before it comes to the house.

The game and fish generated this reply to sportsmen's concern over this bill:



> We recommended that the bill be changed to its current form to allow non-residents to hunt the early Canada goose season without the day restrictions that occur during the regular season. We helped provide the language for the amended bill. We do not see the bill, as it is now written, as being a problem. First, most residents come from neighboring states to the east. All of these states already have September Canada goose seasons. We doubt that many non-residents will travel to ND to hunt the early season. Second, we view this season as an important tool help deal with resident Canada goose depredation issues. We are having trouble getting the harvest we need to manage this population and any additional harvest that non-residents could take during the first three weeks of Sept. would be useful. Third, this bill is an important part of our efforts in working with landowners who are experiencing Canada goose crop depredations. We are working with them trying to help alleviate these problems as much as possible. We see this bill as a reasonable approach, with minimal to no impact to ND resident hunters.
> 
> For your information, 9,648 hunters harvested 41,032 Canada geese in the 2000 September season and 7,520 hunters harvested 42,889 Canada geese in the 2001 season. We do not yet have data for the 2002 season. Also, at this time we do not know the status of having a 3rd week in the September season. We can have the first 15 days without any problem, but the 3rd week was part of a 3-year experiment that is still being evaluated. We probably won't know what will be available to us until late summer. I hope you agree that this bill is worthwhile.


I like the early season - its great fun to take the kids out and have them actually have some good chances to drop some giant Canadas. Having a 50 lb kid try to lift a 12 lb goose is worth the price of admission itself. Will this bill put a damper on that? The G &F thinks not and showing solidarity with the G & F is pretty important too at this point.

Will this bill interact with 2048 in some way when they both come up in the house? Whats the worst thing that can happen if this bill passes the house too?

M.


----------

